# Helen.........I kept it real!



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2007)

This was the best Tri Tip I've cooked so far! Cooked over Basques lump( Diva I'm almost out  ) and a little chunk of cheery wood. First time "grilled" pierogies too. A little steamed brocolli too.  
Santa Maria seasoning grilled direct to sear and indirect till about.......well......you know  

Only a 2 lbder :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2007)

Man o Man nice job Puff..that looks great..luvs me some Beef...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 22, 2007)

Now I need to find a napkin to wipe up my drool!

Excellent finished product... that close up was.... was... I was _almost _sure I could taste it!!!

Nice meal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks great Puff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks great Poof!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Oh Yeah, that's good there!!*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm moving to Michagin


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2007)

That looks great Puff.  Very tender looking beef.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm moving to Michagin



you'd leave the land of corrupt politicians, grid locked trafiic, and an over burdened mass transit system, for a tri-tip??


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Order in. Nice job DWD.


----------



## john a (Jun 23, 2007)

Cooked to perfection Puff, very nice indeed.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 23, 2007)

Great job Puff Last 1 I did went a little too long


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2007)

Good Job Puff, That is food porn for sure. I think I drooled on my keyboard.


Now get in your car in a couple of weeks pack up the family and come to Barrie for the comp. Then I can hook you up with more Basques. I told it was good stuff. 


 8)


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 23, 2007)

*claps* Excellent! I am proud of you for keepin' it real.  A 2 pounder is better than nothing!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2007)

that last pic could be in Bon Apetit....spill the beans on the grilled
pierogies.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

That all looks awesome. I gotta try those perogies grilled.   I have only had pan fried before.  :P It doesn't get any better that that in my book!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Dude, you HOOKED that hunk of beef up.  Great job.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that last pic could be in Bon Apetit....spill the beans on the grilled
> pierogies.


Store bought  
I just brushed with canola oil and threw them on. They burn quick but were pretty good. Easier than frying in a pan in the house and stinkin' the joint up. I should have had onions with them though.


----------

